# Articulation mapping in Logic Pro?



## Harcourt (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm currently a Cubase user on a PC and have been using Expression Maps primarily in the Score editor for all my articulation switching. I have a project where I want to work on some old Atari C-Lab Notator compositions. Apparently these files can be directly opened in Apple Logic - hence I require the purchase of a Mac (I'm waiting on delivery of a Mac Mini) and Logic Pro.

The question is: What is the function in Logic that is the nearest equivalent to Expression mapping in Cubase? As far as I know, symbols and text cannot by default be tagged to keyswitches/CC values in Logic.

I've come across a utility called Combo Mapper that appears to have a similar function to Expression Maps:
http://mediamusicforum.com/logic-keyswitch-articulations.html

Does anyone have any experience in using this utility that they would like to impart?
Any other recommendations?

Thanks for any response.


----------



## bwherry (Jan 23, 2014)

I think you might want to check out TransMIDIfier: http://www.bewaryprods.com/software/pro ... sMIDIfier/

It's a standalone application, so you can use it with _any_ DAW/sequencer. It allows you to access _any_ loaded instrument articulation from _any_ MIDI track. ...and you can arbitrarily combine articulations together, modify velocity and controller curves, etc. Watch the YouTube intro vid to get an overview.

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## A.G (Jan 23, 2014)

Stay in tune.
Audiogrocery is on a dead line to release a mega Toolkit Pro for the LogicX users who need such things. It will blow up the Cubase mixer maps by the way :shock: 
Regards
A.G


----------



## Harcourt (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks Brian

I've briefly dabbled with an earlier version of TransMIDIfier and realize its great potential, and when time allows, I'm looking forward to again making use of it (the new version). 

I'm curious as to how you would associate symbol input in Logic's score editor with keyswitches/CC/program change messages that link through TRansMIDIfier. I guess there would have to be some kind of Environment transformer. Not having Logic or a Mac , I don't have anything yet to play with.

Tom.


----------



## Harcourt (Jan 23, 2014)

A.G @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> Stay in tune.
> It will blow up the Cubase mixer maps by the way :shock:
> Regards
> A.G


...Don't you mean Cubase Expression Maps? If so, in what way?


----------



## Saxer (Jan 24, 2014)

Harcourt @ 24.1.2014 said:


> I have a project where I want to work on some old Atari C-Lab Notator compositions. Apparently these files can be directly opened in Apple Logic - hence I require the purchase of a Mac (I'm waiting on delivery of a Mac Mini) and Logic Pro.


you should know that you need logic7 to open older files as the data-format changed over the years. if the songs are saved in logic7 you can open it in all newer logic versions. i still have a logic7 copy on my computer, so if you need to convert old songs send me a pm.


----------



## paaltio (Jan 24, 2014)

Harcourt @ 2014-01-24 said:


> I'm currently a Cubase user on a PC and have been using Expression Maps primarily in the Score editor for all my articulation switching. I have a project where I want to work on some old Atari C-Lab Notator compositions. Apparently these files can be directly opened in Apple Logic - hence I require the purchase of a Mac (I'm waiting on delivery of a Mac Mini) and Logic Pro.
> 
> The question is: What is the function in Logic that is the nearest equivalent to Expression mapping in Cubase? As far as I know, symbols and text cannot by default be tagged to keyswitches/CC values in Logic.
> 
> ...



I did a script for my own use that converts articulation IDs 0-15 (Art01 - Art16 in the plugin) to CC, keyswitch or MIDI channel. If you want to give it a go, here it is: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8520185/articulation_mapper.js (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/852 ... _mapper.js) -- copy and paste the contents of that to the Scripter plugin in Logic X.


----------



## Harcourt (Jan 24, 2014)

Saxer @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> you should know that you need logic7 to open older files as the data-format changed over the years. if the songs are saved in logic7 you can open it in all newer logic versions. i still have a logic7 copy on my computer, so if you need to convert old songs send me a pm.


Saxer....I've read on forums that Logic Pro 9 can open C-Lab Notator .SON files - no problem. It's just older E-Magic Notator Logic files it has a problem with. Not sure about Logic X though. But if I have a problem opening these files, I'll certainly take up your offer of help...thanks!

Thanks for that script paaltio, I'm looking forward to trying it out once I get my Mac and Logic.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 24, 2014)

I use Peter Schwartz's Environment layer called the SkiSwitcher and it works incredibly well. I have Peter's permission to give my Logic Pro consulting clients a link to buy it for $25 but he no longer makes it available to the general public.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Jan 24, 2014)

A.G @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> Stay in tune.
> Audiogrocery is on a dead line to release a mega Toolkit Pro for the LogicX users who need such things. It will blow up the Cubase mixer maps by the way :shock:
> Regards
> A.G



Looking forward..........

Is this going to help PLAY users using VEPro (hosting PLAY) and Logic or PLAY inside Logic?


----------



## A.G (Jan 24, 2014)

Gabriel2013 @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> Is this going to help PLAY users using VEPro (hosting PLAY) and Logic or PLAY inside Logic?


I guess it can be used in any setup - there are tons of features which will change the Logic production globaly :D.
The Documentation and the Demo Videos are under development, just stay in tune...
Regards


----------



## Harcourt (Jan 24, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> I use Peter Schwartz's Environment layer called the SkiSwitcher and it works incredibly well. I have Peter's permission to give my Logic Pro consulting clients a link to buy it for $25 but he no longer makes it available to the general public.


Thanks for the info Jay.....but unless I'm mistaken, Peter's utility doesn't interact with symbol placement in the score. I'm after something that will change articulations that are assigned/mapped to text and symbols, much like Expression Maps in Cubase. So from an orchestrating perspective, I'm after more of a compositional tool rather than a performance tool.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 24, 2014)

A.G @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> Gabriel2013 @ Fri Jan 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this going to help PLAY users using VEPro (hosting PLAY) and Logic or PLAY inside Logic?
> ...



i got the free one and it was great. simple to use keyswitch. looking forward to the pro one


----------



## Harcourt (Jan 26, 2014)

...This is a shameless bump - but can I assume that Combo Mapper is the only Logic utility that links sample articulations to symbol input in the score editor?

paaltio, I cant find anything about articulation IDs in the Logic Pro X manual. The little I could via Google seems to indicate it will only work with ESX4 instruments.


----------



## A.G (Apr 12, 2014)

gsilbers @ Fri Jan 24 said:


> i got the free one and it was great. simple to use keyswitch. looking forward to the pro one



Hi,
The *Logic X Toolkit PRO* has been released. There are two HD (downloadable) demo videos in the site. One of the tools is the *Expression Mapper* which designed for making and storing Expression Maps (Articulation Mapping) in Logic.
It supports multiple automation alternatives as well. 
Regards,

A.G


----------



## A.G (Jul 31, 2014)

AUDIOGROCERY released the *AM-PRO* (Logic Articulations Maps PRO) which is a major update for the A.G Toolkit PRO. Each Map offers a Key Switch, Program Change and four Control Change assignments. The Maps are shown as custom Articulation names in the Logic Automation view. Watch VIDEO 3 (AM-PRO) or download a free PDF documentation in the site.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 31, 2014)

i have a suggestion: have a short video to see what this is capable. like a trailer or teaser. like the example at min 10:18 min.


----------



## A.G (Aug 2, 2014)

gsilbers @ Thu Jul 31 said:


> i have a suggestion: have a short video to see what this is capable.


What is capable is well shown in VIDEO 3 (AM-PRO). There are three Musical short demos with (Vienna, Kontakt Multi-Timbral and Kontact Mono-Timral Instances) where you can see and hear the Instrument Articulation Changes clearly. It is simple, a single Logic Automation node (shown as custom Articulation Name) sends single or multiple Articulation MIDI messages such as Key Switch, Program Change or Control changes to switch the Instrument Articulations (Staccato, Sustain, Tremolo, Pizz etc). The Articulation Maps casing is perfect when you move thru the project.
If you want to create a Video Trailer, buy AM-PRO and do it. I'll be happy. After the Trailer release AUDIOGROCERY will send your money back to you even more :D
Anyway thanks for the suggestion! 
Regards,

A.G


----------

